# Halloween 2010



## abner135 (May 31, 2009)

Here is the link to my setup for halloween 2010 and Veterans Day reuse halloween props
Had problems with camera Sorry





 halloween 2010





 Veterans Day 2010


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love how some of your props move! Great job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job on the animtronics, very cool!!! My favorite would be the Siamese twins, love it. Excellent job on the Halloween set-up, and an excellent job on the Veterans set-up! Very well done!


----------

